# Ultraman: 55 Years Of Giant Heroes, Kaiju And Tokusatsu Innovation



## BBally81 (Nov 27, 2021)

Japan's iconic giant hero franchise Ultraman is celebrating its 55th anniversary, along with announcing TSUBURAYA CONVENTION 2021 SPECIAL PROGRAM, a free online livestream event, set for December 13th, 2021 at the official Ultraman Connection site.


			https://www.ultramanconnection.com/news-articles/tsuburaya-convention-2021-to-present-free-online-special-program.
		


I figured in celebration of such an occasion, I should do a thread about the franchise and hopefully get people hooked on it especially since it's now becoming widely available to different markets outside Asia.

To anyone unfamiliar, Ultraman is a long running Science Fiction Superhero franchise originally developed by the late Eiji Tsuburaya, co-creator of TOHO's Godzilla and founder of Tsuburaya Productions.








The franchise began in 1966 with the Sci-Fi/Horror series, Ultra Q, which was developed as anthology series in the style of The Twilight Zone but with monsters or "Kaiju", however the show was more like a precursor to The X-Files as several of its episodes featured a recurring cast of characters who investigate strange supernatural phenomena, including giant monsters, aliens, ghosts, and various other threats. Then when Ultra Q ended, Tsuburaya and his crew decided its follow up series would be a superhero show and thus Ultraman was born, broadcast on TV that same year and since then would end up becoming a long running franchise that would enter the Guiness Books of Records for "Most Spin-offs" for producing 31 shows plus movies and specials. The crew would get experiment especially during the Showa era with the first 4 shows having a scifi/mystery angle and some writers would even take advantage of this by using the show to tackle sensitive topics from dangers of nuclear arms or even bigotry.

Tsuburaya Productions is now finally making its shows available in the Western market after suffering a hurdle in the form of Thai film studio Chaiyo Productions over the rights after its founder lied about owning the rights. The below video explains the entire situation.





Tsuburaya are also uploading their Ultraman and non-Ultra shows on their Youtube channel with optional English subtitles including a weekly upload of their current airing series, Ultraman Trigger (though an episode from 2 weeks ago will be removed each week for certain series).


----------



## BBally81 (Nov 27, 2021)

If you like anymore info on the franchise and its influence on Japanese popculture, these videos could be helpful.


----------



## Droflet (Nov 27, 2021)

It's easy to see that you are a huge fan, Bally. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 27, 2021)

Thanks from me too. Very interesting


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 27, 2021)

I have the original Ultra man  series on dvd . It's fun  watching  Ultraman and the Science team do battle with giant  monsters.


----------



## BBally81 (Nov 28, 2021)

Droflet said:


> It's easy to see that you are a huge fan, Bally. Thanks for sharing this.


No problem, always glad to give Ultraman more exposure.


----------



## BBally81 (Dec 2, 2021)

Another video that can be a good introduction to the franchise.


----------



## BBally81 (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Grimward (Dec 9, 2021)

YOU are my new hero, Bally.  I LOVED Ultraman when I was a kid.  A big thank you from me, too.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 17, 2021)

Hm, They could do a Game of Thrones themed Utraman series.


----------



## Jeffbert (Dec 23, 2021)

Thanks,  BBally81! I have been a fan of ULTRAMAN since watching his adventures on channel 20 in Wash. DC area. Lately on CRUNCHYROLL, with newer series.


----------



## BBally81 (Dec 27, 2021)

Tsuburaya Productions CEO Takayuki Tsukagoshi talks about the future of the Ultraman IP (In Japanese)









						世界的IPウルトラマンの海外戦略　欧米とは異なるビジネスメカニズム構築を模索【後編】（武井保之） - 個人 - Yahoo!ニュース
					

グローバルプラットフォームとの競争に参入すべきではないとする円谷プロ会長 兼 CEOの塚越隆行氏。日本企業が海外に出て、欧米スタンダードとは一線を画するビジネスのメカニズムを作っていくことを提唱する




					news.yahoo.co.jp
				












						円谷プロが抱く、ウルトラマンのイメージ脱却と未来への成長戦略【前編】（武井保之） - 個人 - Yahoo!ニュース
					

かつての社会現象的ヒットから子ども向け“ウルトラマンの会社”イメージが根強い円谷プロダクション。そこからの脱却へ試行錯誤が続くなか、次の時代への戦略を代表取締役会長 兼 CEOの塚越隆行氏に聞いた




					news.yahoo.co.jp
				




Translation:



> "We are developing a different type of Ultraman. What will change is not the appearance and shape of Ultraman, but the content and workability. Adults will be impressed and satisfied with the work that has a message that is easy for children to understand."
> 
> "Universal works are compatible. I would like to make such a thing with Ultraman. However, the details will be announced a little later (laugh). On the other hand, we will also make works other than Ultraman."
> 
> ...




Credit goes to this guy for the translation 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475391209816268802


----------



## Jeffbert (Jan 10, 2022)

I recall this one guy who used an electric tooth brush to transform into UM! Might have been a dream, though.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 11, 2022)

Ultraman did do a crossover with another series Kamen Rider .


----------



## BBally81 (Oct 1, 2022)

Happy 55th Anniversary to *Ultraseven*


----------



## BBally81 (Oct 2, 2022)

Seems they are uploading the entire Ultraseven series on the official Youtube channel to celebrate the anniversary


----------

